# James The Red Engine, Gauge 1 scratchbuild; continued...



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

For those of you who still remember the previous - now ancient - thread, the remaining Aristo Rogers parts came today. The finished product isn't too bad, if I do say so myself:




























Rear axle got the sideways-play treatment for these tight curves. Front axle has the play taken up by washers to eliminate any "Edward Effect" (excessive hunting was a rather obviously chronic problem on the original Edward models on the TV show).











Had to cut out some more plastic under James' cab to fit the chassis with the weight fitted to the frame, but it fits well regardless:










Should have a YouTube video up of the drive in action, sooner or later.

-Kurt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Kurt!


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks! 

P.S.: For those who are interested, a build-up montage + in action video is now up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3W6sBGob8E 

-Kurt


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

MUCH nicer than the awful Lionel one I have.....


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Lionel machines provided part of the inspiration that brought this one about. Never could stand 'em or the oversized stock they came with...bugged me since I was a young'n - I was always a rivet counter.

-Kurt


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's really nice--well done. Please keep us posted--I want to see how this one turns out


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

One of those wheel sets looks awfully familiar... [/i]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see this project, I had thoughts about seeing if its doable. Now I know its possable.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Peter, as a matter of fact, the Big Hauler drivers turned out to be a tad too large. I ended up building this drive with Aristo Rogers drivers and axles - the motor is also from the Rogers. I'm saving the Big Hauler drivers up for another English build (soon as I get the hang of casting and make some English spoked wheel inserts for them). 

Pretty much the entire original fleet from the series is possible - it all depends on how much accuracy one wishes to aim for. Seeking 1:32 drivers suitable for the larger locomotives and Oliver (GWR 14xx class) would involve some expense and effort, for the only suitable source I am familiar with is in England - and the wheels are rough casts, no less. Finding parted-out Marklin locomotives to use for drivers - as with the original S1/S2 stock made by Clearwater - doesn't seem possible either, though I'd love to find one or two myself. 

Gearboxes could be a pain too, depending on the extent of the modifications - hence why I went for the Aristo Rogers - simple, effective, and the wheel size was right. Not all the wheels are geared, but I can live with it - this ain't fine-scale









-Kurt


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I went for the Aristo Rogers 


FYI - there are usually half-a-dozen decrepit Rogers locos in the parts bins of Nicholas's trains at the ECLSTS. Plus other loco pieces.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

That so? I'd pretty much be content with _any_ large scale swap meets down here in Miami (Florida), regardless of what is lining the junk bins. Last two meets that I've been to down here went up to O and no larger. Not even an R/C Big Hauler. I'd go nuts in a parts box of Rogers - could use a few more wheels and motors...

There was (or is, for I can't recall the group, nor do I know whether they're still around or not - this was in my HO days) a modular large scale group that would do the GATS show down here in Fort Lauderdale along with some parts dealers - don't know where any of them have been off to. 

Did 5 minutes of work on the chassis mounting system today: 










-Kurt


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got something to call on your knowledge about: 

Those of you who own the wheelset LGB 67319... 









...what is the flanged and/or non-flanged diameter of the wheels fitted? It appears to be about the right size when compared to the rails on a shot by an eBay seller, though I'm rather reluctant to guess after the Big Hauler mess. 


Take care, 

-Kurt 

P.S.: These things seem to fetch $40 on eBay quite easily, though I see distributers selling them for $18/pr. What gives?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I do not have one handy but it should be a stanard 1.250 dia wheel


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go nuts in a parts box of Rogers


Well, maybe a trip to York, PA in April is called for: *East Coast Large Scale Train Show**.*


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB #67310 wheels: 
Flanged diameter - 38mm (1 1/2in) 
Non flanged diameter - 30mm (1 2/10in)


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Snoq Pass on 11/10/2008 3:13 PM
LGB #67310 wheels: 
Flanged diameter - 38mm (1 1/2in) 
Non flanged diameter - 30mm (1 2/10in)

It's a good thing I asked then - these are far too large in diameter. Too large to fit under the footplate, as a matter of fact.


-Kurt


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Have you looked at Sierra Valley wheels? They have some spoked wheels in the 7/8" scale section.

http://www.sierravalleyenterprises.com/wheel_specs_78.html


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Northern Fine Scale has some nice spoked ones , they are up in Canada, although a US dealer is mentioned. 
Web site is www.northernfinescale.com


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Those Sierra Valley wheels are nice, but they're not really in the character of this model - just wouldn't look right, I think. The N.F.S. wheels look promising, though it all depends on their size. 

Incidentally, I rolled a Bachmann Big Hauler wheel under it out of curiosity. As I thought, way too small: 










-Kurt


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, after doing enough searching, it looks as if nothing exists in a reasonably similar spoked wheel pattern (with non-scale flanges) that would be appropriate - so I decided to use the Big Hauler wheelset and be done with it: 



















I can always take out the gap above with a small visual-block of styrene. 


-Kurt 

P.S.: Anyone have a preferred shop to buy LGB cylinder-type power contacts from?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Kurt, some Lionel wheels might work, they have spoked ones in different sizes. 
http://www.georgetebolt.com/


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you mean using O scale wheels spaced to the 45mm gauge? I had considered it. 

Incidentally, I did some work to Percy this morning. Sloppy, but it suffices, and any imperfections can always be solved by Bondo...



















The marker scribbles are from sizing up the boxes relative to that front driver leaf spring. Doesn't look pretty, but then again, nothing under the paint is supposed to look pretty...

-Kurt


----------

